# So I tried to cold smoke... but I need some help



## staceyd (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi everyone and happy smoking.

I live in So Cal and it's July.  But I want some bacon!!  So, I used Pop's Brine and put the 14 pounds of bellies in the back fridge for 14 days.  Well that wasn't too hard.













baby backs fridge.jpg



__ staceyd
__ Jul 13, 2013






then I rinsed them off and coated 2 of the bellies with some maple syrup (the good stuff) and left the other two "plain".  Again, not too hard.  And back into the back fridge for 24 hours.













IMG_20130725_205313(1).JPG



__ staceyd
__ Jul 27, 2013






So, last night it was in the upper 60's.  That's about as cool at it gets here in the summer.  OK, so not a cold smoke, but a cool one.  I can live with that.. :)  So Friday night drinking and smoking.  MES New Gen 40, with AMNPS with Hickory Pellets and set to 60 degrees temp on the MES.  Which meant that it didn't really turn on all night.  Everything on and started at 10pm.













bacon.jpg



__ staceyd
__ Jul 27, 2013






At 730am the bellies were at 90 degrees.













IMG_20130727_074615.JPG



__ staceyd
__ Jul 27, 2013






I want a little more color and I have some more pellets, see?













IMG_20130727_101742.JPG



__ staceyd
__ Jul 27, 2013






But then at 1030am the sun had hit the smoker and the bellies had hit 98 degrees and some fat was starting to render.  Not a lot but I didn't want any.  The smoker temp on my Maverick 732 said 118 degrees.  So I pulled everything out and stacked them for a picture and then put them into the back fridge again.

So can I put these into the smoker again tonight?  Or do you all think these look OK as is?  I've already "licked them a little" and they taste pretty good so far.  Not really but washed hands, poked them, licked fingers, yum.. repeat. LOL

Thanks for looking and thanks for any advise.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 28, 2013)

Stacey, morning.....  fridge, smoker, fridge, smoker....  it OK....  Many folks smoke bacon at 135 ish or below.... no problem....   smoke until you get the smoke you want.........     I think commercial smokers smoke to a 135 IT on their bacon...  can't remember for sure...    Old world bacon was usually smoked below 70 deg..   It all eats and it is all good.....    Dave


----------



## jeff 1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it. You bacon will be awsome. I am doing the same thing. I loaded the amnps with hickory last night b4 bed and got up this morning and pulled it b4 work right when it burned out, so I had 9 hours of hickory at about the same temp as you. Sit in fridge all day and now back to the smoker with a row of cherry to give it more color


----------



## staceyd (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Dave, that's just what I did.  I just did 10 hours on the second night then sliced it all after 10 hours in the fridge.  I took 8 oz packs to about 15 people at work and was the hero on Monday :)


----------



## staceyd (Jul 30, 2013)

OOH Jeff, I didn't even think about changing wood.  DOH!!  That would have been good too.  I used hickory on the second smoke too.  Well, I now have 4 more slabs like the ones above (with a little more fat) in pops brine again and I'll try the different smokes next time.

Really, is there too much bacon?

Thanks.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 31, 2013)

You are doing fine.  Because there are so many ways to apply smoke to bacon, keep good notes and record the color and flavor along with the other things that would effect it. Todd's Pit Master pellets work really well on bacon.

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like I am late to the party. I smoke bacon at night and put it back in the fridge during the day.I try to stay under 90° and colder if possable.

Last bacon I did 40+ hours = 4 nites and 4 loads of pellets. Using apple. Next time I will go 6 nites.













bacon 14.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013


















bacon 15.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking good there David.  Sure whish I had a slicer.

Tom


----------



## bolopwr (Sep 16, 2013)

StaceyD...i was wondering where you get your pork bellies at?  Im in Anaheim and have only been able to find bellies that have already cut up. I have been wanting to try my hand at bacon for a while now and need to find the meat :biggrin:


----------



## bluto (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks great, definitely on the ToDo list!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome Looking Bacon!!

I like using my Pitmaster's Choice Pellets.  There a mix of Hickory, Cherry and Maple.  You get good color, and the smoke flavor is not too overpowering

It seems that 12- 12 1/2 hours of smoke is good for me, and I get good color.

My kids don't like hickory, cuz it's a little strong

Apple smoked bacon is wonderful!!

So, experiment a little and see what you like

I would suggest you coat one of you slabs with Cracked Black Pepper

Freaky Good for BLT's!!!!

Todd


----------



## staceyd (Sep 25, 2013)

Bolopwr, sorry it took too long to get back to you.  I always get my bellies from 99 Ranch Market.  They are cut into thirds in the display case but if you ask, they will bring out a whole case of whole frozen ones for you to choose from.  I tell them I'm doing bacon and I need big thick bellies.  The butchers are very helpful.


----------



## bolopwr (Sep 25, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks for the reply! I have one right by my house that i have been to. I'll have to make friends with the butcher there!!!


----------

